# Metal Varney train



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm pleased with the outcome of this effort, the Athearn loco runs good and the re-paint of the tops went well. Sealed the paint with Future acrylic floor finish. LED illumination of headlights and coaches. I used rectifiers so the coaches stay li






























both ways.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

mikek said:


> I'm pleased with the outcome of this effort, the Athearn loco runs good and the re-paint of the tops went well. Sealed the paint with Future acrylic floor finish. LED illumination of headlights and coaches. I used rectifiers so the coaches stay li
> View attachment 93145
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, are those Mantua trucks on the Passenger cars. 

The other thing is, the cars look more like "American Beauty" than Varney. Is the roof or floor made of wood? The American Beauty also used pre-painted steel sides, and the windows on your cars are not the same shape and places as the windows on the Varney's that I have. Varney only made 3 different cars and painted them for many railroads, American Beauty made several more window arrangements on their cars and your's look like some of those.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

I took my cars to the local hobby shop and he found what looked just like them in a Varney catalog, we didn't compare windows. The original trucks were plastic, I like the new metal ones better, and they allowed easy pickup for illumination. The cars are all metal, plastic ends from Precision Parts fit perfectly. I mounted Kadees and ventilators from Ebay. By the way, I have a whole bag of metal coach ends that did not fit, for sale or trade....


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

mikek said:


> I took my cars to the local hobby shop and he found what looked just like them in a Varney catalog, *we didn't compare windows*. The original trucks were plastic, I like the new metal ones better, and they allowed easy pickup for illumination. The cars are all metal, plastic ends from Precision Parts fit perfectly. I mounted Kadees and ventilators from Ebay. By the way, I have a whole bag of metal coach ends that did not fit, for sale or trade....


I'm glad that you agree, they are not Varney passenger cars. The original Varney trucks are metal.


----------

